# Dog ate 2/3 of a rotisserie chicken... how long for bones to pass?



## chelsea89 (Mar 27, 2013)

A bunch of chicken was left on the counter Tuesday night (it is now Thursday) and of course the dog got to it and it was gone before anyone knew that the dog was even in the kitchen. It was full of bones including a breast bone and at least one chicken leg. She seems okay (she was hyperventilating and whining the night she ate it but it was also very very hot that night - cooling her off with ice calmed her down), and she is pooping twice a day. I'm diligently checking it for bones and/or blood and so far there is nothing unusual. How long should I wait before we're either in the clear or I need to take her to the vet to get x-rays? I'm not sure how long it would take the bones to pass. I feel like I'm in a weird limbo of not being sure if this is an emergency or not. Thank you for your help!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> hyperventilating and whining


i would be concerned more about pancreatitis from all the grease she consumed


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check her poop. If it is black it could mean digested blood from possible perforation. If she is normal and her poop looks good, I would consider myself lucky and never, ever trust her around food. Crate her before you start and until everything has been cleaned up.
Before I got smarter in this department my dogs ate a bunch of stuff, considered dangerous: cooked bones, cooked fish (bones and head), a batch of brownies (!! , pounds of cheese (talking about fat). I guess the dogs and I lucked out.
To make sure you could call your vet.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had a beagle go into liver failure from the kids feeding it corned beef ( think fat). It was an expensive lesson for the kids, and a difficult recovery, but-thanks to our fantastic vet surgeon who devised drains for the necrotic gall bladder he survived but..ugh it was a mess. On the other hand, my huskies ate two dead and slightly ripe road kill possums before I intervened, and were fine. These were dogs that you could never change their food or they pooped like there was no tomorrow. The beagle on the other hand, ate basically anything he could get into his mouth with no issues, except corned beef. Go figure.


----------



## chelsea89 (Mar 27, 2013)

We had taken it out of the greasy pan and had it on a plate with most of the grease and skin removed, so I'm not too worried about the grease/fat. She's still pooping regularly and seems fine, but I haven't seen any bones. I will call my vet on Monday and ask if I need to get x-rays done. Thank you for all of your input!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's entirely possible her body broke the bones done and they are completely processed. I would give lots of pumpkin to bulk her stool up and help any shards pass safely


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

She was probably hyperventilating and whining as chicken was not full but only 2/3


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Check her poop. If it is black it could mean digested blood from possible perforation.


So any time there is black poop that's what it means?
Also. What if it perforated and the blood got divested, you're saying the perforation healed?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

lalachka said:


> So any time there is black poop that's what it means?
> Also. What if it perforated and the blood got divested, you're saying the perforation healed?


For details you would have to ask a vet.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

lalachka said:


> So any time there is black poop that's what it means?
> Also. What if it perforated and the blood got divested, you're saying the perforation healed?


They also get black poop when you give them pepto bismol, but if not then there is a good possibility of blood in the system.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Dog would be in trouble by now 5 days later if she was perforated. She likely passed the bones by now. Should pass in less than 2 days, but won't look like bones. Fiona's poop was white.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

NEVER give a dog pepto bismol. Same old school vets that recommend Aspirin will recommend that, and there are much SAFER medications.

Tarry stools usually indicate digested blood. However if there was an intestinal perforation you would have much bigger concerns - and signs - than tarry stools. You would have a septic abdomen - EXTREME abdominal pain, fever, you would know your dog was sick.

Luckily german shepherds are usually able to digest things like rotisserie chickens, although it is a good idea to keep an eye on them. Bigger concern would be something like pancreatitis from grease and fat


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> NEVER give a dog pepto bismol. Same old school vets that recommend Aspirin will recommend that, and there are much SAFER medications.
> 
> Tarry stools usually indicate digested blood. However if there was an intestinal perforation you would have much bigger concerns - and signs - than tarry stools. You would have a septic abdomen - EXTREME abdominal pain, fever, you would know your dog was sick.
> 
> Luckily german shepherds are usually able to digest things like rotisserie chickens, although it is a good idea to keep an eye on them. Bigger concern would be something like pancreatitis from grease and fat


really,,,,what is better than the oc aspirin for an oc ache and pain or slight fever?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

NOTHING oc. Different species metabolize drugs differently. Cats can't metabolize aspirin. For dogs it is extremely hard on their gi tracts. I've seen numerous dogs die from gi bleeds caused by ulceration formed after giving aspirin. It's also hard on their kidneys. It's very easy to give a dog a toxic dose.

Safe dog medications - for common pain, tramadol, very safe, given all the time. For NSAID s, Rimadyl is very safe we prescribe that all the time. Do recommend blood work to monitor kidney function if it's being given long term. Gabapentin is another common NSAID


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

And we treat fevers in digs with iv fluids and antibiotics actually aimed at treating the source of the infection. Fevers are your body's way of trying to eradicate infection - simply reducing the fever us far from beneficial


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

So one chicken can give a dog pancreatitis? 

So if tarry stools mean digested blood and there's no other signs that you mentioned then what else could've caused it?

I'm asking so that I know what to watch for. 

Also what about when it has a hint of green but doesn't have foul smell and isn't diarrhea (i know the giardia diarrhea smell and color)


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Is she having tarry stool? It is likely just dark I doubt it's actually BLACK. Dogs can have dark stool. And yes one chicken can for a sensitive dog but is unlikely in larger dogs. Green could be from a number of things. Likely just upset gi tract


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Is she having tarry stool? It is likely just dark I doubt it's actually BLACK. Dogs can have dark stool. And yes one chicken can for a sensitive dog but is unlikely in larger dogs. Green could be from a number of things. Likely just upset gi tract


Lol I hijacked a thread once again. I'm not having any problems, just learning for the future
Though we do have green sometimes. Thank you!!!!


----------

